# Bright red spot on eye?



## Tipz (Aug 10, 2016)

Forrest was at work with me and I didn't see anything odd until this afternoon. On the white of his eye he has a bright red spot. maybe a centimetre round? 
He doesn't seem sensitive around it and had been playing with a 5.5 month old puppy before so I'm assuming he just got a paw to the eye?
The problem is we're flying tomorrow and I'm hoping it's ok. The vet already gave me a certificate of health so I think it's ok but yeah... Is it something I just keep an eye on? (No pun intended... okay, it totally was) Or should I start freaking out?:airplane:
Also I know this is a human, but it's the closest I can find to what it looks like. It's probably like #8 but not RIGHT beside the coloured part. over a bit
http://blog.twinkiechan.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Bloody-Eye.jpg


----------



## Tipz (Aug 10, 2016)

This is the best picture I could get


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I would call your vet and ask him.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Usually a subconjunctival hemorrhage ( a broken blood vessel) and in most cases harmless and heals/absorbs in a couple of weeks.. Sometimes they appear for no reason at all, or for a rousing game of tug and the head thrashing back & forth & side to side. or a poke in the eye, etc. If this reoccurs or gets worse though it may be something more serious and a trip to the Vet is a yes!


----------

